# Ultimate "hair recovery" regime?



## uh_oh_disco (Aug 3, 2008)

So my poor hair has undergone some harsh bleaching, (40.vol bleach for 90 minutes) to lift my amazingly dark and dyed hair before I dyed it red. Of course, now it's awful and feels like a pan scourer haha. 

I do like to have my hair bright and dyed it black so that it can recover in peace without me having to touch up the roots with bleach and further damage it, but I'm already missing my red! I'd like to bleach some of it again within the next few months, but would also like to have it back in prime (or the best that it can be) condition.

What are your regimes for keeping bleached and dyed hair in top form? Any product recommendations? If it's any help, I have dry, porous, extremely curly/ frizzy hair naturally.


----------



## kimmy (Aug 3, 2008)

bleaching your hair in that kind of extreme manage is going to destroy your hair no matter what you do.

you're better off bleaching it slowly, in stages. say, go from black to deep dark red to dark red to medium red to fire engine red. i once went from dyed jet black hair to blonde (i was going to platinum, but that didn't happen) and i regretted it almost immediately because of the damage it did to my hair. it took it almost an entire year to get back to being half way healthy and in the meantime, every dye i put on my hair turned greenish after a few weeks (still not sure what that was about...)

for now, you may want to invest in hot oil treatments. vo5 has some hot oil treatments available at most drugstores. i used them religiously after my black to blonde escapade and they really helped alot. you can also use mayonnaise or egg whites on your hair as a mask.


----------



## princess lissa (Aug 3, 2008)

My favorite thing is the redken extreme line. I only use it once or twice a week but it made my bleach blonde hair feel great. I would also suggest redken all soft shampoo and conditioner for everyday use.


----------



## ritchieramone (Aug 4, 2008)

I can certainly empathise with your 'pan scourer' comment! I also have extremely curly/frizzy, dry hair so when I went from (dyed) black to pink, I ended up with very brittle, frazzled locks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Initially, I used Joico K-Pak products and thought they were reasonably good, but I still had lots of breakage. I had much more success with the L'Anza CP Anti-Aging range. I used the shampoo, conditioner and serum and saw an almost instant improvement in both the look and feel of my hair. It seemed stronger and felt much softer and controllable. I found a site which sold salon-sized bottles as I needed loads, so although it was still expensive, it wasn't quite as bad as it could have been. 

These days, I normally go as long as I can bear between bleachings (usually about 3 months), so I frequently have really skanky roots, but I'd rather that than bleach more often. I've also been quite pleased with the results I've been getting from the Aussie 'Luscious Long' conditioner which works better for me than their 3 Minute Miracle.

Good luck!


----------



## deven.marie (Aug 4, 2008)

ojon restorative treatment. its kinda pricey but welllll worth it.


----------



## Korms (Aug 5, 2008)

If my hair is feeling super dry and damaged I'll get a cholesterol treatment which can usually be found with the afro hair products in drugstores.  It's really inexpensive but is so thick and moisturising it feels like something you would pay a salon price for.


----------



## talste (Aug 6, 2008)

although I dont bleach my hair I have been getting it rebonded on average 3 times a year for the past 5 years. The last few times were really very damaging. I've been using Kpak Shampoo & conditioner by Joico and Sebastian potion 9 with good results so far.


----------



## revaannxx3 (Aug 6, 2008)

I bleached my hair a little over a month ago with 40 vol bleach for 90 minutes too!. The products that saved my hair were redken antisnap, biolate conditioning balm and redkin heat glide, I also did cholestrol treatments and went to the salon and got 3 deep conditions.


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Aug 7, 2008)

loreal professionnel line works amazing on dry, damaged hair! mine was so dry it was like straw and wa simpossible to style at one point but its shiny, soft and in perfect condition now. A Hairdresser even told me the other week that its in amazing condition for its length & the best shes seen in a long while which was a shock! The intensive repair shampoo and conditioner works wonders..shampoo in the shower leave on for 5-10 mins then come out the shower towel dry your hair..put the conditioner on and clip your hair out the way and leave for as long as possible..you can also put a shower cap on n towel on your pillow and sleep in it which ive done before and wash it out the next day! Your hair will thank you for it


----------



## Cinci (Aug 7, 2008)

Well I have been bleaching my hair from a Dark Blonde/light brown to a platinum blonde since I was 13..  I'm 27 now..  And boy does that 40 vol ever fry my hair..   I've tried a ton of different products and have found a few that worked really well..  

I tried the Kpak for a while with decent results...   I liked it and it did help, but it wasn't mind blowing or anything...  But I have found two product lines that work wonders.....

*Pureology Hydrate Shampoo & Conditioner*...  This is my staple must have set....

*S Factor - Shampoo & "Serious" Conditioner*....  I started using this about 4 months ago and this stuff is amazing as well.. 

I can't really decide line which I like better...  but while they are more expensive, I can tell you that they worked wonders on my bleach blonde hair... (I can barely get a brush through my hair when I use normal shampoo..  when i use these.. people comment all the time on how healthy my hair looks)

The two different hairdressers that I go to both reccommend these lines as well.....


hope this helps...


----------

